# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور...ودیگر هیچ....

## raha..

سلام به همه 
این تاپیک برای بحث و بررسی در مورد چیزهای کنکوریه...همه چیز...
تو این روز های پایانی خیلی ها هنوز شروع نکردن....درست مثل خودم...
من هیچی نخوندم....
احتمالا با این وضع پیش برم رتبه اول از آخر میشم.... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
اما....
دیگه موضوع سر این نیست که بیام بگم میخونم و فقط درحد حرف باشه....
بچه ها حدود 1 ماه مفید تا کنکور مونده....
بهتون قول میدم حتی اگه همین امروز شروع کنین تا روز کنکور (با درصدصفر) با روزی 7 ساعت مطالعه مفید و درست حتی اگه معدل نهایی تون تک شده باشه میتونین حداقل زیر15000 بشین به شرافتم قسم....
آبجیا داداشای من انقد ناامید نباشین ....
این تاپیک به نوعی انگیزشیه....
مشارکت کنین لطفا..... :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
من منتظر شنیدن نظراتتون هستم...

----------


## saj8jad

خواستن توانستن است ، حتی برای شما دوست عزیز  :Y (551):

----------


## Farid28

خوب بود ولی این رتبه رو فکر نکنم

----------


## raha..

بهت قول میدم زیر15000

----------


## MeysAM1999

*بعله
کاملا درسته
مخصوصا بچه های ریاضی راحت میتونن زیر 15000 بیارن
اما همون طوری که گفتین  اگه روزی 7 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشن*

----------


## raha..

و بچه های تجربی...وادبیات...

----------


## DR.MAM

ایشون درست میگن
زیر 15000 به راحتی میشه برای همه رشته ها.ریاضی و تجربی نداره

ممنون رها خانم

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

خب از نظر شما 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید چه نتیجه ای میده ؟اگه 7 ساعت اینو میده

و ممنون بابت تاپیک. :Yahoo (1):  :Y (518):

----------


## saj8jad

> خب از نظر شما 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید چه نتیجه ای میده ؟اگه 7 ساعت اینو میده
> 
> و ممنون بابت تاپیک.


این تایم باقی مانده رو اگر کسی حدود 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه قطعا میتونه زیر 2000 کشوری بیاره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## raha..

18 ساعت میتونی مطالعه کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
این 7 ساعت هم اگه با ی برنامه درست باشه و کمیت 7 ساعت باشه زیر10000تضمینیه

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> 18 ساعت میتونی مطالعه کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> این 7 ساعت هم اگه با ی برنامه درست باشه و کمیت 7 ساعت باشه زیر10000تضمینیه


چرا که نه :Yahoo (4): 

دوستم جدیدا شروع کرده با تمام وجود حداقل 16 ساعت میخونه داره میرسوندش به 18 ساعت.البته رشتشم تجربیه :Yahoo (4): 

عشق به هدف که ساعت و تایم نمیشناسه :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Maximus

نتیجه خوبی نمیشه گرفت فقط نتیجه یک ماه تلاشتو میبینی

----------


## Tzar

الان دیگه نباید دنبال ساعت اینا باشید 
این 40 روز فقط کیفیت مهمه ، کیفیت و دیگر هیچ ! 
جوری درس بخونید که هفته اول مهرماه تو دانشگاه باشید نه خونتون  :Yahoo (21): 
گود لاک اوری وان

----------


## raha..

من اهل 18 ساعت مطالعه نیستم آدم باید واقع بین باشه...
هفته دیگه از دوستت بهمون بگو

----------


## raha..

> نتیجه خوبی نمیشه گرفت فقط نتیجه یک ماه تلاشتو میبینی


منظور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> من اهل 18 ساعت مطالعه نیستم آدم باید واقع بین باشه...
> هفته دیگه از دوستت بهمون بگو


من دوستی دارم 5 ماهه روزی 15 ساعت میخونه با کیفیت و اصلا هم خسته نمیشه.

خودم هم این تایم ها رو تجربه کردم.ساعت مطالعه ی بالا غیر عادی نیست رها جان :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

تایپک عالیه امیدوارم همه موفق باشیم

----------


## Maximus

> منظور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تعبیر بدی برداشت نشه ؛ منظورم این بود به اندازه یک ماه تلاش به همون اندازه نتیجه میده

----------


## raha..

> من دوستی دارم 5 ماهه روزی 15 ساعت میخونه با کیفیت و اصلا هم خسته نمیشه.
> 
> خودم هم این تایم ها رو تجربه کردم.ساعت مطالعه ی بالا غیر عادی نیست رها جان




15 ساعت بله ولی 18 ساعت یعنی روزی 6 ساعت استراحت 
بنظرت منطقیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

> تعبیر بدی برداشت نشه ؛ منظورم این بود به اندازه یک ماه تلاش به همون اندازه نتیجه میده


فکر کنم من بد گفتم
متوجه منظورتون نشدم...
یعنی مثلا چ رتبه ای؟؟؟

----------


## Maximus

من خودم ریاضی بودم تلاشم به اندازه سی روز بود رتبم  9000منطقه دو شد بین پنج تا ده هزار رو میشه اورد شاید بهتر هم بشه درصدا مث قبلنا سنگین نیست

----------


## laleh74

بیایید واقع بینانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم.
باتشکر

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> 15 ساعت بله ولی 18 ساعت یعنی روزی 6 ساعت استراحت 
> بنظرت منطقیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله از نظرم منطقیه من وقتی حرفی رو بزنم اونو از چن نفر شنیدم و خودم هم تجربش کردم :Yahoo (1): 

چند وقت پیش رفتم پیش روانشناس و درمورد ساعات خواب و اینا باهاش حرف زدم و گفت خودش یه ماه مونده به کنکور روزی 19 ساعت میخونده که 17 ساعتش مفید بوده. :Yahoo (83): 

تو همین انجمن یه نفر تاپیک زده 20 ساعت مطالعه درشبانه روز در دو ماه مانده تا کنکور و نمیدونم چقدرشو اجرا کرده بود ولی احتمال زیاد تونسته بود خیلی بخونه که در نهایتم هم به رتبه 700 رسید رشتشم ریاضی بود. :Yahoo (1): 

ساعاتی از شبانه روز هستن که خواب در اون ساعات با چند ساعت خواب در زمانهای دیگه برابری میکنه

----------


## raha..

دوستان لطفا ی خرده واضح تر صحبت کنین

----------


## raha..

> بله از نظرم منطقیه من وقتی حرفی رو بزنم اونو از چن نفر شنیدم و خودم هم تجربش کردم
> 
> چند وقت پیش رفتم پیش روانشناس و درمورد ساعات خواب و اینا باهاش حرف زدم و گفت خودش یه ماه مونده به کنکور روزی 19 ساعت میخونده که 17 ساعتش مفید بوده.
> 
> تو همین انجمن یه نفر تاپیک زده 20 ساعت مطالعه درشبانه روز در دو ماه مانده تا کنکور و نمیدونم چقدرشو اجرا کرده بود ولی احتمال زیاد تونسته بود خیلی بخونه که در نهایتم هم به رتبه 700 رسید رشتشم ریاضی بود.
> 
> ساعاتی از شبانه روز هستن که خواب در اون ساعات با چند ساعت خواب در زمانهای دیگه برابری میکنه


باید در موردش تحقیق کنم....
اون مشاور محتر بهتر نبود روزی17 ساعت مطالعه میکرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Zari_

_تو انسانی ک من مطمعنم میشه فقط باید مبحثای مهمو بخونه و کنکورای سال پیش و کنار اون خوندنه مباحث مهم ی سری تست هم کار کنه..با روزی 7-8ساعت از امروز تا روز کنکور_

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> باید در موردش تحقیق کنم....
> اون مشاور محتر بهتر نبود روزی17 ساعت مطالعه میکرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ایشون به دلیل استرسی که داشتن موقع ناهار یا موقع راه رفتن لغات زبان دستشون بوده و لغت میخوندن و به همین دلیل اون 2 ساعت رو جزو مطالعه ی مفید حساب نمیکردن.

تمام تلاش و سعیشون بر این بوده که مینیمم ثانیه ای هم هدر نره.

موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

مطمینا هر کسی این مدت رو عالی تلاش کنه جواب تلاششو میبینه و شرمنده ی خودش نمیشه...

ولی اینکه میزان پیشرفت چه قدر هست یه موضوع کاملا شخصی هست و با قسم خوردن مشخص نمیشه...

کسایی که از اول سال روزی7-8ساعت میخونن و زیر20هزار هم نمیشن کم نیستن...
پس بخوام واقع بینانه بگم با روزی 7ساعت تا کنکور نمیشه کار خاصی کرد مگر اینکه طرف پایه ی قوی داشته باشه و یا خیلی باهوش باشه...

ولی کسی که بیاد رو جاهای مهم تو این مدت محدود زوم کنه به خصوص رو درس های درصد اور مثل دینی-زبان حتی زیست... و به نقاط قوتش برسه و تمام توانشو به کار بگیره احتمال اینکه حتی پایین تر از این رتبه ها هم بشه هست...

کسی که بخواد الان درست حسابی از صفر شروع کنه مطمینا قدر زمان رو میدونه به خاطر پشیمونی از روزهایی که از دست داده و از صبح تا شب بکوب میخونه و نگاهش به ساعت و بازه ی برنامش نیست...کسی که اینجوری باشه مطمینا نتیجه ای میگیره که خودشم شگفت زده میشه...

----------


## Behnam10

*دمت گرم که گفتی زیر 15000 . 
مثل بعضی از بچه ها امید به زیر 1500 تجربی و قبولی در پزشکی در 2 ماه خوندن نداری . همین نشون میده هرکی سطح ارزو هاش رو نسبت به تلاش و اندوخته و تواناییش براکت ( جزء صحیح) بگیره ، حتما موفق میشه .*

----------


## raha..

> مطمینا هر کسی این مدت رو عالی تلاش کنه جواب تلاششو میبینه و شرمنده ی خودش نمیشه...
> 
> ولی اینکه میزان پیشرفت چه قدر هست یه موضوع کاملا شخصی هست و با قسم خوردن مشخص نمیشه...
> 
> کسایی که از اول سال روزی7-8ساعت میخونن و زیر20هزار هم نمیشن کم نیستن...
> پس بخوام واقع بینانه بگم با روزی 7ساعت تا کنکور نمیشه کار خاصی کرد مگر اینکه طرف پایه ی قوی داشته باشه و یا خیلی باهوش باشه...
> 
> ولی کسی که بیاد رو جاهای مهم تو این مدت محدود زوم کنه به خصوص رو درس های درصد اور مثل دینی-زبان حتی زیست... و به نقاط قوتش برسه و تمام توانشو به کار بگیره احتمال اینکه حتی پایین تر از این رتبه ها هم بشه هست...
> 
> کسی که بخواد الان درست حسابی از صفر شروع کنه مطمینا قدر زمان رو میدونه به خاطر پشیمونی از روزهایی که از دست داده و از صبح تا شب بکوب میخونه و نگاهش به ساعت و بازه ی برنامش نیست...کسی که اینجوری باشه مطمینا نتیجه ای میگیره که خودشم شگفت زده میشه...




میشه زیر 15000
بعد کنکور خودم مبام میگم بهتون

----------


## raha..

> *دمت گرم که گفتی زیر 15000 . 
> مثل بعضی از بچه ها امید به زیر 1500 تجربی و قبولی در پزشکی در 2 ماه خوندن نداری . همین نشون میده هرکی سطح ارزو هاش رو نسبت به تلاش و اندوخته و تواناییش براکت ( جزء صحیح) بگیره ، حتما موفق میشه .*


چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الان دقیقا منظورتون چی بود؟؟/
میگی زیر 1500 امکان نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه منظورته اینه باید بگم اونم ممکنه

----------


## Lara27

چرا چونه میزنید؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## raha..

> چرا چونه میزنید؟


حوصلمون سررفته...

----------


## Behnam10

> چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الان دقیقا منظورتون چی بود؟؟/
> میگی زیر 1500 امکان نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه منظورته اینه باید بگم اونم ممکنه


خب پس هیچی . حرفم رو پس میگیرم. تو هم خوش باوری . :Yahoo (114): 

اینا درصد های یه رتبه ی زیر 1500 هم نه ، رتبه ی 1502 تجربی سال 94 . اگه میشه در 1 ماهی که مونده زد ، بسم الله :
ادبیات 52  -عربی 60   -  معارف 70.7    - زبان 72.3
زمین 0    -  ریاضی 45/6   - زیست  52.7    - فیزیک 52.3   - شیمی 69.6

در دروس تخصصی تقریبا درصد های من در گزینه 2 ( ازمون جامع) همین قدره . در دروس عمومی هم یه خورده پایین تر  .   حداقل هم 3 ماه روزی 10 ساعت زمان برده برای مطالعه در این 
سطح  تراز .  حالا با یه ماه مطالعه اونم صفرکیلومتر  ایا میشه زد الله اعلم .

----------


## raha..

> خب پس هیچی . حرفم رو پس میگیرم. تو هم خوش باوری .
> 
> اینا درصد های یه رتبه ی زیر 1500 هم نه ، رتبه ی 1502 تجربی سال 94 . اگه میشه در 1 ماهی که مونده زد ، بسم الله :
> ادبیات 52  -عربی 60   -  معارف 70.7    - زبان 72.3
> زمین 0    -  ریاضی 45/6   - زیست  52.7    - فیزیک 52.3   - شیمی 69.6
> 
> در دروس تخصصی تقریبا درصد های من در گزینه 2 ( ازمون جامع) همین قدره . در دروس عمومی هم یه خورده پایین تر  .   حداقل هم 3 ماه روزی 10 ساعت زمان برده برای مطالعه در این 
> سطح  تراز .  حالا با یه ماه مطالعه اونم صفرکیلومتر  ایا میشه زد الله اعلم .


خوش باور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
میشه ی جور دیگه هم نگاه کرد
10 دیقه صبرکن

----------


## raha..

چند تا از ده تا
 10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1



 ادبيات
                                                          % 74


                                                                                                     74%                                                                                                                                                                                                  7  از 10 تا

 عربي
                                                          % 50


                                                                                                     50%                                                                                                                                                                                                  5  از 10 تا

 ديني
                                                          % 84


                                                                                                     84%                                                                                                                                                                                                  8  از 10 تا

 زبان
                                                          % 50


                                                                                                     50%                                                                                                                                                                                                  5  از 10 تا

 رياضي
                                                          % 36


                                                                                                     36%                                                                                                                                                                                                  4  از 10 تا

 زيست‌شناسي
                                                          % 35


                                                                                                     35%                                                                                                                                                                                                  4  از 10 تا

 فيزيك
                                                          % 44


                                                                                                     44%                                                                                                                                                                                                  4  از 10 تا

 شيمي
                                                          % 34


                                                                                                     34%                                                                                                                                                                                                  3  از 10 تا


من طبق منطقه 3 میگم

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

این کارنامه دوستمه :Yahoo (4): منطقه 3 :Yahoo (1): 



درصد پایین یه درسو میشه با درصد بالای یه درس دیگه جبران کرد. :Yahoo (100):

----------


## raha..

الان چیزی که من فرستادم اجراش سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

کسی نظری نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

> خب پس هیچی . حرفم رو پس میگیرم. تو هم خوش باوری .
> 
> اینا درصد های یه رتبه ی زیر 1500 هم نه ، رتبه ی 1502 تجربی سال 94 . اگه میشه در 1 ماهی که مونده زد ، بسم الله :
> ادبیات 52  -عربی 60   -  معارف 70.7    - زبان 72.3
> زمین 0    -  ریاضی 45/6   - زیست  52.7    - فیزیک 52.3   - شیمی 69.6
> 
> در دروس تخصصی تقریبا درصد های من در گزینه 2 ( ازمون جامع) همین قدره . در دروس عمومی هم یه خورده پایین تر  .   حداقل هم 3 ماه روزی 10 ساعت زمان برده برای مطالعه در این 
> سطح  تراز .  حالا با یه ماه مطالعه اونم صفرکیلومتر  ایا میشه زد الله اعلم .


قانع شدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mamad org

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط raha..


کسی نظری نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به جااینکه شما برا دیگران توضیح بدی میخوای چیکار کنیا برا گفنه ی خودت بری دنبال و دلیل برهان که بشون ثابت کنی میشه اینکارا با خودت بکن.......

به خودت بفهمون میشه نه به دیگران.....

فک کنم اگه خوب به خودت به فهمونیا و روحیه جنگدگی داشته باشی کار سختی نداری....


صلاح مملکت خویش.......دیگران نداااندنند......خودت داند
*

----------


## Lara27

> چند تا از ده تا
>  10
> 9
> 8
> 7
> 6
> 5
> 4
> 3
> ...


چه رتبه ای میده؟

----------


## raha..

1000تا1500

----------


## raha..

> *
> به جااینکه شما برا دیگران توضیح بدی میخوای چیکار کنیا برا گفنه ی خودت بری دنبال و دلیل برهان که بشون ثابت کنی میشه اینکارا با خودت بکن.......
> 
> به خودت بفهمون میشه نه به دیگران.....
> 
> فک کنم اگه خوب به خودت به فهمونیا و روحیه جنگدگی داشته باشی کار سختی نداری....
> 
> 
> صلاح مملکت خویش.......دیگران نداااندنند......خودت داند
> *





این اجازه گرفتن از بقیه نیست...
بهش میگن هواداری...
چون بچه ها بی انگیزه بودن اومدم گفتم امکان پذیره...
همین...

----------


## Suicide

*اصلا قرار نیست که همه چی رو بخونید ..

عمومی ها رو که خوب همه میدونن یه ماه هم براشون کافیه ...

دینی رو نخونده میشه بالا زد اگر فقط تو کلاس درسو گوش کرده باشید یا اگرم هیچی نمیدونید روزی 45 دقیقه براش وقت بزارید میتونید راحت یه درصد بالای 70 برسید...

ادبیات فقط قرابت با لغت و املا 14 سواله که ما بگیریم شما فقط 10 سوال جواب بدین میشه 40 درصد ..

زبان رو اگه از امروز یه متن با یه کلوز بزنید و لغتاشم هر روز یه درس رو کار کنید راحت میتونید 50 به بالا بزنید ...

عربی هم که اگه فقط دی وی دی عربی 70 درصد گاج که 17 تومن هستش رو ببینید یا از یه کتاب جمع بندی مبحثای ترجمه و درک متن با تشکیل و اعرابینا رو بخونید جمعا 17 سواله که یه ماه براشون خیلی کافیه... مثلا نکات ترجمه یه روز وقت میبره که تو یه روز بخونید از اون به بعدش روزی 15 دقیقه تست ترجمه بزنید راحت فول میش ... میشه راحت بالای 50 زد ...

ریاضی رو اگه فقط 6 تا سوال بخونید میشه 20 درصد ...
20 درصد واسه ریاضی کافیه ... 
احتمال = 2 و  آمار = 2 + ماتریس = 1 و یه سوالم از هرچی که دلتون خواست مثلا رشد و زوال یه بخش خیلی آسونه که هر سال یه سوال ازش میاد .. تو آخر لگاریتمه ...

زیست 
فقط زیست پیش دانشگاهی تو کنکور پارسال 42 درصد سوالات رو شامل میشد .. البته چون زیست ترکیبیه زیاد نمیشه گفت فقط یه پایه رو خوند ... اما من عقیدم اینه اگر شما یه درس از زیست رو کامل بخونید و تستاشو از یه منبع خوب و سخت مثل الگو بزنید صد در صد نکات ترکیبیشم یاد مییگرید پس هرچقدرم که با درسای دیگه ترکیب کنن بازم میتونید خوب جواب بدید ...من اینو امتحان کردم ، و جواب داده ... 

فیزیک 

اینم مثل ریاضی 6 تا سوالش 20 درصده ...
حالا خودتون با هر فصلی که راحتید شروع کنید بخونید ... ولی 6 تا سوال واقعا خیلی راحته ... 

شیمی

تو شیمی اگه 14 سوال جواب بدید میشه 40 درصد که کار هر کسی نیستب و 40 درصد میتونه براتون غوغا کنه ... چون ممکنه پایتون خوب نباشه از همون دوم شروع کنید ... کل دوم 12 سوال داره اگه یه فصلم از سوم بخونید مثلا ترمودینامیک رو که خیلی آسونه میشه 16 سوال ...



در ضمن شما لازم نیست 17 ساعت درس بخونید ...

روزی 3 ساعت زیست + 1.5 ساعت فیزیک + 1.5 ساعت زیاضی + سه تا چهار ساعت عمومیا  +2 تا 3 ساعت شیمی که نهایتش میشه 13 ساعت ...

درضمن با این ساعتا میشه خیلی بالاتر هم رفت ... یادتون نرفته که ما همونبم که شب امتحان درس میخوندیم و نمره بالا میگرفتیم ...
مثلا من که نوشتم 6 سوال فیزیک ... 6 سوال میشه سه فصل فیزیک ... یعنی یه ماه واسه سه فصل کافی نیست ؟؟ کلی هم میشه تست براش زد ...



در ضمن با اون درصدایی که من گفتم کانون اینارو میگه :
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 94 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 4000 تا 4500 است  تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 94 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 6500 تا 7000 است  تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 94 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 2500 تا 3000 است


اوفففف تایپش چقدر طول کشید ...


در ضمن به جای پرسه زدن تو این تاپیک ها برید شروع کنید ...

موفق باشید**... که میدونم میشید ...

*

----------


## fatima.te

:Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا الان وقت این حرفاست؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

> الان چیزی که من فرستادم اجراش سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


معلومه که سخته :Yahoo (21): 

میانگین اختصاصی 40عه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

بنده ازین تریبون استفاده میکنم و میگم پارسال پسر همسایمون با یه ماه خوندن شد10500

----------


## DR.MAM

تازه تجریبم بود

اما پزشکی میخواست که نشد 
الانم پشت کنکوره

----------


## raha..

خب عزیزم عمومیت اگ میتونی ببری بالا 
تخصصی کم میشه....
من با توجه به خودم گفتم

----------


## _fatemeh_

اگه تضمین میکنید که با روزی 18ساعت خوندن رتبه ی منطقه 3 حدود 800-900 میارم به شرافتم قسم میرم تا مرز خودکشی میخونم 
اما اگه این روزا دارم کم کاری میکنم فقط واسه اینکه شک دارم که بتونم و نیاز دارم یه مشاور یا کسی که به فکر جیبش نباشه کمکم کنه که متاسفانه نیست با دوستام هم قطع رابطه کردم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## raha..

شدن میشه مطمئن باش

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه تضمین میکنید که با روزی 18ساعت خوندن رتبه ی منطقه 3 حدود 800-900 میارم به شرافتم قسم میرم تا مرز خودکشی میخونم 
> اما اگه این روزا دارم کم کاری میکنم فقط واسه اینکه شک دارم که بتونم و نیاز دارم یه مشاور یا کسی که به فکر جیبش نباشه کمکم کنه که متاسفانه نیست با دوستام هم قطع رابطه کردم


با دوستاتون چرا قط رابطه کردین؟

----------


## Suicide

> اگه تضمین میکنید که با روزی 18ساعت خوندن رتبه ی منطقه 3 حدود 800-900 میارم به شرافتم قسم میرم تا مرز خودکشی میخونم 
> اما اگه این روزا دارم کم کاری میکنم فقط واسه اینکه شک دارم که بتونم و نیاز دارم یه مشاور یا کسی که به فکر جیبش نباشه کمکم کنه که متاسفانه نیست با دوستام هم قطع رابطه کردم


صفر صفری ؟؟؟

یا کمی چیزی بلدی ؟؟؟

18 ساعت لازم نیست .. 12-13 ساعت کافیه

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


خب پس هیچی . حرفم رو پس میگیرم. تو هم خوش باوری .

اینا درصد های یه رتبه ی زیر 1500 هم نه ، رتبه ی 1502 تجربی سال 94 . اگه میشه در 1 ماهی که مونده زد ، بسم الله :
ادبیات 52  -عربی 60   -  معارف 70.7    - زبان 72.3
زمین 0    -  ریاضی 45/6   - زیست  52.7    - فیزیک 52.3   - شیمی 69.6

در دروس تخصصی تقریبا درصد های من در گزینه 2 ( ازمون جامع) همین قدره . در دروس عمومی هم یه خورده پایین تر  .   حداقل هم 3 ماه روزی 10 ساعت زمان برده برای مطالعه در این 
سطح  تراز .  حالا با یه ماه مطالعه اونم صفرکیلومتر  ایا میشه زد الله اعلم .



امسال تأثیر معدل هم مثل پارسال نیس.....رقیب کشی نکن داداش.....فقط خودت زشت میشی*

----------


## negar~

> خوب بود ولی این رتبه رو فکر نکنم


خوبه ولی این رتبه رو فک کن :Yahoo (83): 
مامیتونیم بخدا خیلی راحتتر از اونه که فکرشو بکنی :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## thedude

من دقیقا 90 روز یه کنکور استارت زدم با کمک بچه ها و دوست عزیزم کاربر ah.hat اگه درست نوشته باشم اسم کاربریششونو خدارو شکر الان همه ی درسارو به جر ریاضی فیزیک اوکی ام اونم در این 40 روز یه کاریش میکنم اصلا نا امید نباشید 1.5 ماه پیش همش اشک میریختم اما الان ارامش خاصی دارم

----------


## thedude

راستی یه چیز دیگه همه که نباید دکتر مهندس باشن همه ی رشته ها خوبن به شرطی که تا اخرش برین مثلا یکی از اقوام رشته چوب شناسی یا همچین چیزیای رفته بود حتی اسمشو هم من نشنیده بودم همه مسخرش میکردن الان اون اقا با 3 نفر دیگه قطر جذبشون کرده ماهی 40 میلیون حقوق داره بعضی وقتا یه چیزای حکمت خاصی داره ...

----------


## asalshah

ان شاالله هرکی تازه شروع کرده و هرکیم از بدو تولد شروع کرده موفق بشن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​تجربی منطقه سه خوب بخونید راحت تا 2000میاید

----------


## tear_goddess

الان ب نظر من نباید رو ساعت مطالعه و رتبه تمرکز کرد فقط بخونید هر چی شد شد  حالا نهایتش نمیشه میمونید سال دیگه

----------


## Healer

> این تایم باقی مانده رو اگر کسی حدود 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه قطعا میتونه زیر 2000 کشوری بیاره


واقعا
جان من
یعنی میشه
زیر 2000 یعنی پزشکی بپر تو گلو

----------


## EdisS

> *
> فایل پیوست 55466
> *


چقد خونده واس این رتبه؟

----------


## صادق خان

> سلام به همه 
> این تاپیک برای بحث و بررسی در مورد چیزهای کنکوریه...همه چیز...
> تو این روز های پایانی خیلی ها هنوز شروع نکردن....درست مثل خودم...
> من هیچی نخوندم....
> احتمالا با این وضع پیش برم رتبه اول از آخر میشم....
> اما....
> دیگه موضوع سر این نیست که بیام بگم میخونم و فقط درحد حرف باشه....
> بچه ها حدود 1 ماه مفید تا کنکور مونده....
> بهتون قول میدم حتی اگه همین امروز شروع کنین تا روز کنکور (با درصدصفر) با روزی 7 ساعت مطالعه مفید و درست حتی اگه معدل نهایی تون تک شده باشه میتونین حداقل زیر15000 بشین به شرافتم قسم....
> ...


ازکجا شما انقد مطمنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## r.a7

من به یه انگیزه قوی احتیاج دارم

فرستاده شده از C6603ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mpaarshin

خب ببينيد ما قرار نيست واقعا توهم بزنيم يكي هست از مهر ميخونه مث چي مياد سه رفمي يا دو رقمي ميشه يكي از بهمن ميخونه باز اميدي بهش هست يكي از عيد مياد باز اونم اميد ميشه داشت زير  پنج هزار بياره خب اونا چند ماهه دارن ميخونن دوره داشتن كلي تسلطشون بيشتره اين طبيعيه كه رتبشون بهتر از شما ميشه حالا شما ميخواين تو يك ماه زير دو هزار بيارين؟ شما شايد فرصت پيدا كنين تو اين يك ماه مباحث رو بخونين ولي تسلط نخواهين داشت رو مباحث تو كنكور مباحث واستون آشناست ولي چون تسلط نيست نميتونين بزنين و هميشه تو شكين اما واقعا ميشه رتبه زير ١٥ هزار اورد كلا رتبه تا پنج هزار خيلي سخت نمياد پايين ولي بعدش كارتون سخت ميشه اين سياسته كنكوره كه شما براي اينكه رتبه زير ٥ هزار بيارين يسري تستاي بيشتر بايد بزنين طبيعتا و تو اين يسري تست تستاي سخت هم هست خب زدن اون تستاي سخت نيازمنده تسلط بيشتره كه اين يك ماه واسش كمه

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Edis



چقد خونده واس این رتبه؟


نمیدونم....ولی مهم نیس....مهم اینه که کسی که تا الان نخونده،خسته نیس....میتونه شروع کنه با 12 ساعت...هفته ای 1 ساعت زیادش کنه....تا 5 هفته...
هفته ی آخر فقط کنکور بزنه....8-12:10...بعد بشینه تحلیل کنه....من تضمین میکنم زیر 3000 میشه*

----------


## Amin97

کنکور و دست کم گرفتید بدجور :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _fatemeh_

من بیمار شدم ولی هیچکدومشون خبری ازم نگرفتن، منم خب مریض بودم طوریکه از خودم سیر بودم یواش یواش قطع رابطه شد دیگه چون فارغ‌التحصیل ام و همش تو خونه ام  :Yahoo (1): 



> با دوستاتون چرا قط رابطه کردین؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

> صفر صفری ؟؟؟یا کمی چیزی بلدی ؟؟؟18 ساعت لازم نیست .. 12-13 ساعت کافیه


صفر صفر نه چیزایی خوندم که فقط مرور و تست بیشتر میخواد. حالا به نظر شما می ارزه که من از همه چیزم بزنم تا به اون رتبه برسم، فقط ریاضی و فیزیک یکم درصدام کمه زیست و شیمی خوبه تقریباً :-?

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _fatemeh_


صفر صفر نه چیزایی خوندم که فقط مرور و تست بیشتر میخواد. حالا به نظر شما می ارزه که من از همه چیزم بزنم تا به اون رتبه برسم، فقط ریاضی و فیزیک یکم درصدام کمه زیست و شیمی خوبه تقریباً :-?


آره بزن....پشیمون نمیشی...
عب نداره ضریب زیست و شیمی بالاس...اونارو(فیزیک و ریاضی) 30-40 درصد هم بزنی خوبه*

----------


## _fatemeh_

بچه‌ها یه جا خوندم که ما کنکوریا الان چه بخونیم چه نخونیم زمان میگذره و باید بریم سر جلسه پس به نظر شما عاقلانه ترین کار این نیست که ما فرصت طلب باشیم و ادامه بدیم؟ این انتخاب ماست که بخونیم و امیدوار باشیم یا نخونیم و از استرس هزارتا درد و مرض هم خدای نکرده بهمون اضافه بشه... پس بهترین کار اینه که گوشامونو بگیریم و ادامه بدیم. اینایی که الان دارن مسخره میکنند بعد اعلام نتایج هم کارشون همینه اما اگه بتونیم نتیجه رو عوض کنیم دهنشون هم بسته میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tear_goddess

لازمه که بگم خداوند گفته : 
تو به من توکل کن حتی اگه اسمان ها و زمین بر علیه تو باشن من کمکت میکنم 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Suicide

> صفر صفر نه چیزایی خوندم که فقط مرور و تست بیشتر میخواد. حالا به نظر شما می ارزه که من از همه چیزم بزنم تا به اون رتبه برسم، فقط ریاضی و فیزیک یکم درصدام کمه زیست و شیمی خوبه تقریباً :-?


خوب اگه میشه کمی در مورد سطحت تو دروس مختلف توضیح بده تا من و دوستان بهتر بتونیم راهنمایی کنیم ...

----------


## sara mm

مشکل اساسی زیسته
یعنی وقتی که می گیره خیلی زیاده
به نوعی حذف ازش بی معنیه
و این تایم زیاد تایم بقیه رو هم می گیره

----------


## _fatemeh_

> خوب اگه میشه کمی در مورد سطحت تو دروس مختلف توضیح بده تا من و دوستان بهتر بتونیم راهنمایی کنیم ...


عمومی هام خوبه البته ادبیات یه کم مشکل دارم اما بیشتر ترسم از اختصاصیاست. دینی میتونم 70 بزنم حداقل. شیمی 2 رو خوندم الان استوکیومتری ام. زیست هم الان دارم گیاهی مهروماه میخونم تموم بشه باید زیست رو دوره کنم. عربی ترجمه بلدم قواعد هم اگه وقت بزارم حتی میتونم دوم رو هم بخونم و بزنم اما درک مطلب عربی تو ازمونا اصلا نزدم. زبان هم درحد 30درصد ام اما کلا عمومیا به جز ادبیات مشکل خاصی ندارم. ترسم از فیزیک و ریاضی و ادبیاته... و اینکه من داروسازی میخوام که خب نسبت به پزشکی یکم راحت تره فکرکنم همین دیگه.مرسی.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## raha..

> الان ب نظر من نباید رو ساعت مطالعه و رتبه تمرکز کرد فقط بخونید هر چی شد شد  حالا نهایتش نمیشه میمونید سال دیگه


مخالفم باهات 
برنامه ریزی و هدف آدم ها را موفق میکنه...

----------


## raha..

> ازکجا شما انقد مطمنی


از اونجا که مطمئنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Suicide

> عمومی هام خوبه البته ادبیات یه کم مشکل دارم اما بیشتر ترسم از اختصاصیاست. دینی میتونم 70 بزنم حداقل. شیمی 2 رو خوندم الان استوکیومتری ام. زیست هم الان دارم گیاهی مهروماه میخونم تموم بشه باید زیست رو دوره کنم. عربی ترجمه بلدم قواعد هم اگه وقت بزارم حتی میتونم دوم رو هم بخونم و بزنم اما درک مطلب عربی تو ازمونا اصلا نزدم. زبان هم درحد 30درصد ام اما کلا عمومیا به جز ادبیات مشکل خاصی ندارم. ترسم از فیزیک و ریاضی و ادبیاته... و اینکه من داروسازی میخوام که خب نسبت به پزشکی یکم راحت تره فکرکنم همین دیگه.مرسی.


شما که وضعیتت خوبه ...

ادبیات رو فقط بشین قرابت کار کن و حالا اگه آرایت خوبه یا مثلا اگه لغت و املات خوبه اونارم کار کن  ...اگه 40 بزنی خیلی خوبه ...

عربی هم نگران نباش .. از الانم اگه درک مطلب کار کنی خوبه ...تشکیل و اعراب و تحلیل صرفی هم که خیلی آسونه با حذف گزینه میشه به جواب رسید کلا چند ساعت وقت نمیبره که یاد بگیری... فقط بعد یادگرفتن شروع کن به درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی زدن ...
زبانتم نمیدونم مشکلت چیه ولی کلا عمومیات فک میکنم با نهایت روزی 1 ساعت حل بشن ...زبان و عربیت رو میتونی به درصد بالای 70 هم برسونی ...

ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی تاثیر ندارن ... جمعشون 70 بشه کافیه ... البته برای یه رتبه خوب رو من میگم ... و الا هر کدوم رو 30 درصد بزنی هم خوبه ...که 9 سوال انتخاب کردن و تو این 40 روز فقط اونارو کار کردن کار سختی نیست فک کنم...

راستی برا دارو از زمین غافل نشو ... زمین درسیه که تو 40 روز میشه حتی 100 هم زد ...
اینو ببین زیر گروه یکش بالای 800 هستشو پزشکی و دندان پزشکی جاهای خوب رو نمیاره ولی خوب چون زمین زده رتبه کلش 178 اومده و راحت میتونه داروسازی دانشگهای های خوب رو بیاره :


نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
4
37.4%

عربي
5
49.4%

معارف
9
86.7%

زبان
8
83.4%

زمين شناسي
8
81.4%

رياضيات
4
36.7%

زيست شناسي
6
56.7%

فيزيك
3
31.2%

شيمي
4
41%



کلا از نظر من حیفه بمونی پشت کنکور ... بشین این 40 روز رو بترکون ... :Yahoo (8): 

موفق باشی ...

----------


## raha..

دوستان ی چی بگم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من هیچی نخوندم
هیچی یعنی واقعاهیچی...
صفر صفر...
تست کنکور تجربی94 زدم...
خب هیچی...
حتی ریاضی و فیزیک.... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
منم عصبانی شدم
البته بگما دیدم سوالار بلد نیستم دیگه حل نکردم بقیشم...
تو عمومی ها هم همینطور...
اما اهل منفی زدن نیستم :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105): 
برنامه ریختم روزتانه و هفتگی :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5): 
تا جمعه هفته دیگه...
روزی فقط5 ساعت(البته فعلا)
دعاکنین این دفعه تنبلی نکنم ومشکلی هم پیش نیاد ... :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
قراره از فردا5 صبح بیدار شم
هفته دیگه باید پیشرفت کنم...
اگه تنبلی نکنم و عمل کنم جمعه بهتون حدود رتبه ام را میگم...
تا 1 تیر هم دیگه آزمون نمیگیرم
احتمالا جمعه 80%دوم تموم میشه....
دوستتون دارم هوارتا :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## raha..

خوشبختی پشت در
پاشو در را باز کن....
پاشو...شروع کن...
برای رسیدن به خوشبختی فقط باید شروع کنی...

----------


## negar~

بچه ها کسی میدونه گیاهی رو خذف کنم چندتا تست میپره؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## thedude

> بچه ها کسی میدونه گیاهی رو خذف کنم چندتا تست میپره؟؟؟


5 تا رو شاخشه اگه فتوسنتز  8 پیش رو هم جزش بیاریم بیشتر هم میشه

----------


## negar~

> 5 تا رو شاخشه اگه فتوسنتز  8 پیش رو هم جزش بیاریم بیشتر هم میشه


5 تا که خوبه فک کنم 15 16 تایی بشه ها :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## thedude

> 5 تا که خوبه فک کنم 15 16 تایی بشه ها


الان نگاه کردم دقیق بین 7-10 تا میاد

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط negar~


5 تا که خوبه فک کنم 15 16 تایی بشه ها


ترکیبی میدن بیشتر.....به نظرم حذفش نکن...کلا دوم 22 صفحه داره....سوم 49 صفحه....اگه 2 دور بخونی براحتی میتونی تستاشو بزنی.....کلشم 4 ساعت خوندن میشه با تست کنکور*

----------


## raha..

> *
> ترکیبی میدن بیشتر.....به نظرم حذفش نکن...کلا دوم 22 صفحه داره....سوم 49 صفحه....اگه 2 دور بخونی براحتی میتونی تستاشو بزنی.....کلشم 4 ساعت خوندن میشه با تست کنکور*


منم موافقم 
بچه ها فعلا به فکر حذف کردن نباشین اصلا...

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> فایل پیوست 55467فایل پیوست 55466
> امسال تأثیر معدل هم مثل پارسال نیس.....رقیب کشی نکن داداش.....فقط خودت زشت میشی*


*داداش شما با عرض معذرت دانش و سوادت رو زیر سوال نبر .
انتخاب رشته بر اساس رتبه ی زیر گروه و درنهایت رتبه ی کشوری میشه .
این درصد هام با تاثیر نمرات نهایی من( معدل کتبی19.10 )ثبت شده و بر اساس سهمیه ی منطقه 2*

----------


## negar~

> *
> ترکیبی میدن بیشتر.....به نظرم حذفش نکن...کلا دوم 22 صفحه داره....سوم 49 صفحه....اگه 2 دور بخونی براحتی میتونی تستاشو بزنی.....کلشم 4 ساعت خوندن میشه با تست کنکور*


کم باشه یا زیاد کلا گیاهی بم نمیچسبه اصلا باش حال نمیکنم  :Yahoo (21): 
عکساشو میبینم سرگیجه میگیرم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## negar~

> الان نگاه کردم دقیق بین 7-10 تا میاد


ممنون :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Behnam10

> قانع شدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*داداش نمیدونم منو روی چی داری قانع میکنی .
بالای همین پستت یه جدول نمرات قرار داده بودی که منم بر اساس منطقه 2 همینا رو وارد کردم .
تازه شما که برای تهرانی و میشی منطقه 1 و رقابت فکر کنم از منطقه 2 بیشتر باشه .*

----------


## Seyyed76

بچه ها لطفی میکنید منو راهنمایی کنید
بنظرتون تو این ی ماهه باقی مونده من نور و هندسی و عدسی رو بخونم یا گرما و فشار؟آیا میرسم جفتش رو بخونم؟!کدومش سریع تر بالا میاد؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط negar~


بچه ها کسی میدونه گیاهی رو خذف کنم چندتا تست میپره؟؟؟


10 تست = 20%*

----------


## ah.at

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): *




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farid28


خوب بود ولی این رتبه رو فکر نکنم



اگه یوخده دیگه صب کنی آواتارت خود به خود حذف میشه* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط raha..


سلام به همه 
این تاپیک برای بحث و بررسی در مورد چیزهای کنکوریه...همه چیز...
تو این روز های پایانی خیلی ها هنوز شروع نکردن....درست مثل خودم...
من هیچی نخوندم....
احتمالا با این وضع پیش برم رتبه اول از آخر میشم....
اما....
دیگه موضوع سر این نیست که بیام بگم میخونم و فقط درحد حرف باشه....
بچه ها حدود 1 ماه مفید تا کنکور مونده....
بهتون قول میدم حتی اگه همین امروز شروع کنین تا روز کنکور (با درصدصفر) با روزی 7 ساعت مطالعه مفید و درست حتی اگه معدل نهایی تون تک شده باشه میتونین حداقل زیر15000 بشین به شرافتم قسم....
آبجیا داداشای من انقد ناامید نباشین ....
این تاپیک به نوعی انگیزشیه....
مشارکت کنین لطفا.....
من منتظر شنیدن نظراتتون هستم...



آره اما اگه معدلتون بالا 15 هه و روزی 17 ساعت بخونید زیر 700 میشید ...
به قول @Dan_Gh
من مفسد فی الارض نیستم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiyeh313


خب از نظر شما 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید چه نتیجه ای میده ؟اگه 7 ساعت اینو میده

و ممنون بابت تاپیک.


زیر 500 ، 700
میدونم دارم چی میگم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


این تایم باقی مانده رو اگر کسی حدود 18 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه قطعا میتونه زیر 2000 کشوری بیاره 



2000 کشوری ینی همون زیر 500 ، 700 که گفتم ....
داش سجاد هم میدونه من چی میگم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maximus


نتیجه خوبی نمیشه گرفت فقط نتیجه یک ماه تلاشتو میبینی


41 روز*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tzar


الان دیگه نباید دنبال ساعت اینا باشید 
این 40 روز فقط کیفیت مهمه ، کیفیت و دیگر هیچ ! 
جوری درس بخونید که هفته اول مهرماه تو دانشگاه باشید نه خونتون 
گود لاک اوری وان



دمت گرم داداش
همینه*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط raha..


15 ساعت بله ولی 18 ساعت یعنی روزی 6 ساعت استراحت 
بنظرت منطقیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



من روزی 4 ساعت میخابم ...
اگه لازم باشه میکنمش روزی 3 ساعت ...
پروفسور کردوانی هم تو فصل دوم خندوانه گفت 3 ساعت میخابه و هیچ مشکلی هم وسش پیش نیومده ...
همه اینا حرفن*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiyeh313


ایشون به دلیل استرسی که داشتن موقع ناهار یا موقع راه رفتن لغات زبان دستشون بوده و لغت میخوندن و به همین دلیل اون 2 ساعت رو جزو مطالعه ی مفید حساب نمیکردن.

تمام تلاش و سعیشون بر این بوده که مینیمم ثانیه ای هم هدر نره.

موفق باشید




مثه خودم بوده دمش مذاب*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Hosein


مطمینا هر کسی این مدت رو عالی تلاش کنه جواب تلاششو میبینه و شرمنده ی خودش نمیشه...

ولی اینکه میزان پیشرفت چه قدر هست یه موضوع کاملا شخصی هست و با قسم خوردن مشخص نمیشه...

کسایی که از اول سال روزی7-8ساعت میخونن و زیر20هزار هم نمیشن کم نیستن...
پس بخوام واقع بینانه بگم با روزی 7ساعت تا کنکور نمیشه کار خاصی کرد مگر اینکه طرف پایه ی قوی داشته باشه و یا خیلی باهوش باشه...

ولی کسی که بیاد رو جاهای مهم تو این مدت محدود زوم کنه به خصوص رو درس های درصد اور مثل دینی-زبان حتی زیست... و به نقاط قوتش برسه و تمام توانشو به کار بگیره احتمال اینکه حتی پایین تر از این رتبه ها هم بشه هست...

کسی که بخواد الان درست حسابی از صفر شروع کنه مطمینا قدر زمان رو میدونه به خاطر پشیمونی از روزهایی که از دست داده و از صبح تا شب بکوب میخونه و نگاهش به ساعت و بازه ی برنامش نیست...کسی که اینجوری باشه مطمینا نتیجه ای میگیره که خودشم شگفت زده میشه...



داداش حرفت کاملا منطقی بعلاوه هوشمندانه پیش رفتن از همه چیز مهم تره که بدونی داری چیکار میکنی و در آینده باید چیکار کنی ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


خب پس هیچی . حرفم رو پس میگیرم. تو هم خوش باوری .

اینا درصد های یه رتبه ی زیر 1500 هم نه ، رتبه ی 1502 تجربی سال 94 . اگه میشه در 1 ماهی که مونده زد ، بسم الله :
ادبیات 52  -عربی 60   -  معارف 70.7    - زبان 72.3
زمین 0    -  ریاضی 45/6   - زیست  52.7    - فیزیک 52.3   - شیمی 69.6

در دروس تخصصی تقریبا درصد های من در گزینه 2 ( ازمون جامع) همین قدره . در دروس عمومی هم یه خورده پایین تر  .   حداقل هم 3 ماه روزی 10 ساعت زمان برده برای مطالعه در این 
سطح  تراز .  حالا با یه ماه مطالعه اونم صفرکیلومتر  ایا میشه زد الله اعلم .



بله میشه زد برادر فقط زبانش مشکله ...
نه که فک کنی من زبانم ضعیفه اینو بگم ...
خودم تو آزمون قبلی 100 زدم ...
از این لحاظ میگم که زبان پایه ایه ولی 60 رو به راحتی میشه زد کما اینکه 100 رو هم میشه زد

توجه داشته باش که فقط گفتم مشکل نگفتم غیر ممکن ...*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اقای ah.atشمامعدل وترازت چنده؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _fatemeh_


اگه تضمین میکنید که با روزی 18ساعت خوندن رتبه ی منطقه 3 حدود 800-900 میارم به شرافتم قسم میرم تا مرز خودکشی میخونم 
اما اگه این روزا دارم کم کاری میکنم فقط واسه اینکه شک دارم که بتونم و نیاز دارم یه مشاور یا کسی که به فکر جیبش نباشه کمکم کنه که متاسفانه نیست با دوستام هم قطع رابطه کردم 



اولین چیز : با دوستات تو همون قطع رابطه بمون تا پایان کنکور ...
دوم : مطمئن باشید که میشه .... تو منطقه 3 زیر 500 هم میشه با 18 ساعت خوندن*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dan_Gh



ترکیبی میدن بیشتر.....به نظرم حذفش نکن...کلا دوم 22 صفحه داره....سوم 49 صفحه....اگه 2 دور بخونی براحتی میتونی تستاشو بزنی.....کلشم 4 ساعت خوندن میشه با تست کنکور


ببخش داداش یه چیزی

ببین داداش این اشتباهی که الان کردی 10000000000000% بچه همین اشتباهو میکنن و متوجه هم نیستن ...
همه بلا استثنا این کلمه که زیست ترکیبیه ورد زبونشونه ولی نمیدونن دقیق چی با چی ترکیب میشه

اینو به همه دوستان میگم

ببینید هر بخشی رو با خودش ترکیب میکنن ....
مثلا نمیاد سلول میان برگو به دریچه سینی قلب ربط بدن کههههههه
یا نمیان کلروپلاستو به قرنیه چشم ربط بدن کهههه
هر بخشی با خودش ترکیب میشه ....
گیاهی با گیاهی ....
دستگاه های بدن با دستگاه های بدن ....
زیست جانوری با زیست جانوری ( به جز انسان که خودش یه مقوله جداست )
زیست مولکولی با زیست مولکولی
چرخه ها رو با هم ....
و
و
و
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
پس اگه میخاید چیزی رو حذف کنید بهتره مجموعشو حذف کنید ... اینجوری دیگه نگرانی بابت ترکیبی دادن سوال ندارید که توصیه میشه با توجه پر حجم و همچنین گنگ بودن گیاهی نسبت به بقیه این بخش رو حذف کنید ....
هرچند خودم معتقدم جز ژنتیک مندلی چیزی رو حذف نکنید حتی ژنتیک جمعیت رو ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


داداش نمیدونم منو روی چی داری قانع میکنی .
بالای همین پستت یه جدول نمرات قرار داده بودی که منم بر اساس منطقه 2 همینا رو وارد کردم .
تازه شما که برای تهرانی و میشی منطقه 1 و رقابت فکر کنم از منطقه 2 بیشتر باشه .



برادر سخت ترین رقابت توی منطقه 2 هست*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyyed76


بچه ها لطفی میکنید منو راهنمایی کنید
بنظرتون تو این ی ماهه باقی مونده من نور و هندسی و عدسی رو بخونم یا گرما و فشار؟آیا میرسم جفتش رو بخونم؟!کدومش سریع تر بالا میاد؟


رسیدن که میشه جفتشو خوند ولی اگه میخای یکیشو بخونی نور و هندسی رو بخون که به نظر من ساااااااااده ترین مبحث فیزیک کنکوره*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezA 1522


اقای ah.atشمامعدل وترازت چنده؟



والا معدلم که 17.49 شد ... به خاطر یه سری مشکلاتی که داشتم اصلا کتابامو تا خود امتحانات باز هم نکردم
ترازم معمولا 7300*

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> 
> برادر سخت ترین رقابت توی منطقه 2 هست*


گفتم اطلاع زیادی ندارم ولی خب با معلم ها و دبیرستان هایی که در تهران و سایر مراکز منطقه 1 وجود داره، قطعا یه خورده ای سطح معلومات به تبع رقایت میبایست بیشتر میشد .
هرچند همواره بچه های منطقه 2 رتبه های بهتری از منطقه 1 ها در 10 نفر اول و مخصوصا در تجربی میگیرند

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at





آره اما اگه معدلتون بالا 15 هه و روزی 17 ساعت بخونید زیر 700 میشید ...
به قول @Dan_Gh
من مفسد فی الارض نیستم


والا.....من دارم یه دوست عزیزیو راهنمایی میکنم....بعد طرف زیرش تیکه میندازه....
مگه مثلا 30 فصل زیست خوندن کاری داره......؟؟؟
یا 20 تا درس عربی.....
14 تا زبان....
بخدا خودتونو دست کم میگیرید بچه ها...*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at




ببخش داداش یه چیزی

ببین داداش این اشتباهی که الان کردی 10000000000000% بچه همین اشتباهو میکنن و متوجه هم نیستن ...
همه بلا استثنا این کلمه که زیست ترکیبیه ورد زبونشونه ولی نمیدونن دقیق چی با چی ترکیب میشه

اینو به همه دوستان میگم

ببینید هر بخشی رو با خودش ترکیب میکنن ....
مثلا نمیاد سلول میان برگو به دریچه سینی قلب ربط بدن کههههههه
یا نمیان کلروپلاستو به قرنیه چشم ربط بدن کهههه
هر بخشی با خودش ترکیب میشه ....
گیاهی با گیاهی ....
دستگاه های بدن با دستگاه های بدن ....
زیست جانوری با زیست جانوری ( به جز انسان که خودش یه مقوله جداست )
زیست مولکولی با زیست مولکولی
چرخه ها رو با هم ....
و
و
و
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
پس اگه میخاید چیزی رو حذف کنید بهتره مجموعشو حذف کنید ... اینجوری دیگه نگرانی بابت ترکیبی دادن سوال ندارید که توصیه میشه با توجه پر حجم و همچنین گنگ بودن گیاهی نسبت به بقیه این بخش رو حذف کنید ....
هرچند خودم معتقدم جز ژنتیک مندلی چیزی رو حذف نکنید حتی ژنتیک جمعیت رو ...


منظورم همین بود داداش...
واسه همین فقط اسم گیاهیه دوم و سوم رو آوردم.....
ولی امکانش هست که با فصل 9،10و 8 پیش ترکیب بشه....*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


داداش شما با عرض معذرت دانش و سوادت رو زیر سوال نبر .
انتخاب رشته بر اساس رتبه ی زیر گروه و درنهایت رتبه ی کشوری میشه .
این درصد هام با تاثیر نمرات نهایی من( معدل کتبی19.10 )ثبت شده و بر اساس سهمیه ی منطقه 2


ما داشتیم در مورد درصد،و رتبه ی منطقه صحبت میکردیم....جناب با سواد....
رتبه زیر گروه 2 از رتبه زیر گروه 1 کمتره....درصدایی که گفتین،با تأثیر معدل مثبت میشه اون رتبه....؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Ali TiR

> *
> 
> ببخش داداش یه چیزی
> 
> ببین داداش این اشتباهی که الان کردی 10000000000000% بچه همین اشتباهو میکنن و متوجه هم نیستن ...
> همه بلا استثنا این کلمه که زیست ترکیبیه ورد زبونشونه ولی نمیدونن دقیق چی با چی ترکیب میشه
> 
> اینو به همه دوستان میگم
> 
> ...


سلام داش امیر 
من 180 درجه (پی رادیان :Yahoo (94): ) باهات مخالفم...
طراح کنکور نشون داده غیر قابل پیش بینیه . پارسال ویروس ، گیاه و ایمنی اختصاصی رو با هم ترکیب کرد :
"هر ویروسی که بتواند از طریق شکاف های کوچک دیواره ، به سلول میزبان وارد گردد ، ممکن است در پی فعالیت پلاسموسیت ها غیر فعال شود ."
ک این جمله رو فقط از ترکیب این 3 موضوع با هم میشه فهمید غلطه . کسی ویژگی های ویروس رو بلده و حتی گیاه ، اگه در مورد ایمنی اختصاصی چیزی ندونه نمی تونه درستی یا نادرستی این جمله رو تشخیص بده !
طراح هر چیزیو میتونه با هم ترکیب کنه . حتی همون چشم و کلروپلاست رو !! مثلا مشیمیه چشم رنگیزه داره ، کلروپلاستم رنگیزه داره ، خب این دو تا رنگیزه با هم متفاوتن ، آیا طراح نمی تونه این دو رو ترکیب کنه ؟! هر چن این موضوع تو خود فصل 8 پیش هم غیر مستقیم اشاره شده
این کار بچه ها یک اشتباه نیست ، یک دور اندیشی فوق العاده ست . اینجور تست ها سرنوشت رتبه های دو رقمی و سه رقمی رو تعیین می کنن ...
ضمنا در مورد اون مثال درسته اون فقط یک جمله بود در کنکور 94 اما ممکنه امسال تعدادشو افزایش بده . کی فکرشو میکرد سوال ژنتیکی طرح کنه که یک صفحه فیکس فقط جواب داشته باشه ؟
نباید حتما سر جلسه کنکور شوکه بشیم ، بهتره خودمونو واسه یه سری موارد غیر قابل پیش بینی هم آماده کنیم . این جمله یک آلارمه !

----------


## Farid28

> *
> 
> 
> اگه یوخده دیگه صب کنی آواتارت خود به خود حذف میشه*



حاجی وقتی تو اینجا نبودی من اینجا بودم

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali TiR


سلام داش امیر 
من 180 درجه (پی رادیان) باهات مخالفم...
طراح کنکور نشون داده غیر قابل پیش بینیه . پارسال ویروس ، گیاه و ایمنی اختصاصی رو با هم ترکیب کرد :
"هر ویروسی که بتواند از طریق شکاف های کوچک دیواره ، به سلول میزبان وارد گردد ، ممکن است در پی فعالیت پلاسموسیت ها غیر فعال شود ."
ک این جمله رو فقط از ترکیب این 3 موضوع با هم میشه فهمید غلطه . کسی ویژگی های ویروس رو بلده و حتی گیاه ، اگه در مورد ایمنی اختصاصی چیزی ندونه نمی تونه درستی یا نادرستی این جمله رو تشخیص بده !
طراح هر چیزیو میتونه با هم ترکیب کنه . حتی همون چشم و کلروپلاست رو !! مثلا مشیمیه چشم رنگیزه داره ، کلروپلاستم رنگیزه داره ، خب این دو تا رنگیزه با هم متفاوتن ، آیا طراح نمی تونه این دو رو ترکیب کنه ؟! هر چن این موضوع تو خود فصل 8 پیش هم غیر مستقیم اشاره شده
این کار بچه ها یک اشتباه نیست ، یک دور اندیشی فوق العاده ست . اینجور تست ها سرنوشت رتبه های دو رقمی و سه رقمی رو تعیین می کنن ...
ضمنا در مورد اون مثال درسته اون فقط یک جمله بود در کنکور 94 اما ممکنه امسال تعدادشو افزایش بده . کی فکرشو میکرد سوال ژنتیکی طرح کنه که یک صفحه فیکس فقط جواب داشته باشه ؟
نباید حتما سر جلسه کنکور شوکه بشیم ، بهتره خودمونو واسه یه سری موارد غیر قابل پیش بینی هم آماده کنیم . این جمله یک آلارمه !



سلام خخخخخ
خوبی؟؟؟؟
آره حرفتو قبول دارم ...
اما ببین به یه چیزی دقت کن که اینو برا دوستایی گفتم که الان دیگه وقت اینو ندارن که بخان همه زیستو بخونن ...
و مثلا حالا وسه خاطر این یه تست بیان کل گیاهی رو بخونن ...
و از طرفی اون تست ترکیبی که گفتی جز بخش گیاهی حسابش کرده بودن خخخخخخ ینی کسی که گیاهی رو نخونده بود خر شانسی بوده سر اون تست که نگووو
ممکنه امسال از این تستایی که گفتی 10 تا بیارن و همه رو هم از بخشای غیر گیاهی طرح کنن و شخص علاوه بر اینکه تستای گیاهی رو از دست میده 10 تست از فصول دیگه رو هم از دست بده ....
ولی خب این فقط یه احتماله اونم احتمال ضعیف هررررچند ممکنه حتی یک درصد هم باشه ولی کنکور 95 بیاد
ولی خب درکل نمیشه وسه این یه تست مثلا دو هفته شخص وقت بزاره برا گیاهی که چی؟؟؟ که من میخام اون یه تستو جواب بدم
خخخخخ
ولی در کل حرفتو قبول دارم و شکی درش نیس آغای رتبه برتر امسال ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farid28


حاجی وقتی تو اینجا نبودی من اینجا بودم


چه ربطی داشت؟
اصن شما ادمین سایت ...
ببخشید برادر دعوا که نداریم فقط خاستم شوخی کنم ...
شرمنده ...*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 2000 کشوری ینی همون زیر 500 ، 700 که گفتم ....
> داش سجاد هم میدونه من چی میگم*


میدونی مشکل دوستان چیه داداش 
مشکل اینکه باور و ایمان ندارن که اگر بخوان میشه حتی تو همین تایم باقی مانده کار رو تموم کنن و ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> میدونی مشکل دوستان چیه داداش 
> مشکل اینکه باور و ایمان ندارن که اگر بخوان میشه حتی تو همین تایم باقی مانده کار رو تموم کنن و ...


سجاد پس این پیک لعنتی سنجش کی میخواد بیاد،؟95 که مثبت شد پس این حمارا چرا اطلاعیه تو سایت نمیزنن؟
اگه اطلاعیه 95 رو بزنن 96 رو هم مبزنن؟تو خبر داری؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد پس این پیک لعنتی سنجش کی میخواد بیاد،؟95 که مثبت شد پس این حمارا چرا اطلاعیه تو سایت نمیزنن؟
> اگه اطلاعیه 95 رو بزنن 96 رو هم مبزنن؟تو خبر داری؟


جمله معروف « از طریق پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی میشه » صرفا بخاطر از سر باز کردنه داداش که پاسخگویان سنجش به کار میبرن  :Y (551): 

95 مثبت هستش چون مجلس و شورای نگهبان و رئیس جمهور همگی تأیید و ابلاغش کردن ، مهم نیست سنجش اطلاعیه بده یا نده

احتمالا تا آخر خرداد اطلاعیش رو میزارن تو سایت ، احتمالا میخوان تکلیف 96 رو هم مشخص کنن و با 95 اطلاع رسانی کنن  :Yahoo (21): 

آره احتمالش هست که تکلیف 96 رو هم مشخص کنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

ینی خاک بر سر اینا که هیشکدوم از کاراشون از رو آدم گری نیست.دو سال اومدن تاثیرو قطعی کردن،زدن خیلیا
رو بدبخت کردن.حالا اگه بخوان 96 رو قطعی کنن،ایشالا به نفرین عامون دچار بشن این لعنتیا

----------


## DR.MAM

بدبخت تر از ماها اینایی هستن که 97 اولین کنکورشون هست.اینابااید همون سال قبول
شن چون اگه بخوان پشت کنکوری بشن باس تمام کتاباشونو عوض کنن.چون دیگه از 98 نظام عوض میشه دیگه
با کتابای جدید.

----------


## پرنیان بانو

سلام من فکر میکنم اگه کسی واقعا تلاش کنه و واقعا دیگه بهونه نیاره اره 15 هزار رو میتونه بیاره ولی خوب کسایی که تو این مدت زیر 2000 یا زیر1000 میخاند....نمیدونم البته شاید بشه ها من خودم زیاد عادت به خوابیدن ندارم شاید از 24 ساعت 4 ساعت اصلا هم مشکلی ندارم الان چند ساله اینجوریم اینو گفتم اگه کسی خواست از خوابش بزنه نگه شاید مشکلی پیش میاد و بترسه به امید موفقیت همه

----------


## r.a7

> بدبخت تر از ماها اینایی هستن که 97 اولین کنکورشون هست.اینابااید همون سال قبول
> شن چون اگه بخوان پشت کنکوری بشن باس تمام کتاباشونو عوض کنن.چون دیگه از 98 نظام عوض میشه دیگه
> با کتابای جدید.


حتما یه فکری براشون میکنن.

----------


## DR.MAM

> حتما یه فکری براشون میکنن.


مثلا چه فکری؟؟؟
نمیتونن که بیان دوتا کنکور جدا برگژار کنن،کنکور همیشه بکی هست.

----------


## r.a7

> مثلا چه فکری؟؟؟
> نمیتونن که بیان دوتا کنکور جدا برگژار کنن،کنکور همیشه بکی هست.


حق با شماست.ولی کسانی که رو هوا یه تصمیم الکی میگیرن باید مسئولیت همچیش رو قبول کنن.

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> ما داشتیم در مورد درصد،و رتبه ی منطقه صحبت میکردیم....جناب با سواد....
> رتبه زیر گروه 2 از رتبه زیر گروه 1 کمتره....درصدایی که گفتین،با تأثیر معدل مثبت میشه اون رتبه....؟؟؟؟*


*اولا خب ما داریم روی کنکور 95 صحبت میکنیم که تاثیر مثبت شده . انتخاب رشته هم براساس رتبه ی زیر گروه و رتبه ی کشوری هست و نه رتبه ی منطقه که شما داشتید صحبت میکردین . بعدش من ادعای باسوادی نکردم و فقط گفتم تو یا از روی حسادت داری اطلاعات اشتباه میدی( به قول خودت برای کم کردن رقیب) و یا از روی نداشتن سواد و اطلاعات کافی در این زمینه . منم فرض رو روی حالت دوم گذاشتم .
در ضمن این از اشکالات سایت قلمچی هست که نرم افزارش رو به روز نمیکنه . من با نرم افزار گزینه 2 بهتون نشون دادم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 تا 1600 رو میاره .
بعدش تاثیر معدل ایا درصد های رتبه 500 رو میکنه 1500 که شما برای من اون تصویر رو نقل قول کردین ؟!!!  
شما منو به سیاه نمایی و رقیب کشی متهم کردین ، منم بهتون اثبات کردم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 رو  میاره . پس خواهشا از همون اول شمشیر رو از پشت نبند و دیگران رو بدون داشتن اطلاع کافی اون طور متهم نکن .
در ضمن با اون درصد ها تراز زیرگروه 1 میشه 9660 و در زیر گروه 2 میشه 9480 و حدود رتبه در هر دو بازم 1500-1600 هست . پس تفاوت زیادی رو ایجاد نمیکنه چون در هردو زمین رو صفر درنظر گرفتیم و با توجه به ضریب 12 زیست در زیر گروه 1، تراز کل زیر گروه 1 رو بالا میکشه .
موفق باشی*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


اولا خب ما داریم روی کنکور 95 صحبت میکنیم که تاثیر مثبت شده . انتخاب رشته هم براساس رتبه ی زیر گروه و رتبه ی کشوری هست و نه رتبه ی منطقه که شما داشتید صحبت میکردین . بعدش من ادعای باسوادی نکردم و فقط گفتم تو یا از روی حسادت داری اطلاعات اشتباه میدی( به قول خودت برای کم کردن رقیب) و یا از روی نداشتن سواد و اطلاعات کافی در این زمینه . منم فرض رو روی حالت دوم گذاشتم .
در ضمن این از اشکالات سایت قلمچی هست که نرم افزارش رو به روز نمیکنه . من با نرم افزار گزینه 2 بهتون نشون دادم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 تا 1600 رو میاره .
بعدش تاثیر معدل ایا درصد های رتبه 500 رو میکنه 1500 که شما برای من اون تصویر رو نقل قول کردین ؟!!!  
شما منو به سیاه نمایی و رقیب کشی متهم کردین ، منم بهتون اثبات کردم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 رو  میاره . پس خواهشا از همون اول شمشیر رو از پشت نبند و دیگران رو بدون داشتن اطلاع کافی اون طور متهم نکن .
در ضمن با اون درصد ها تراز زیرگروه 1 میشه 9660 و در زیر گروه 2 میشه 9480 و حدود رتبه در هر دو بازم 1500-1600 هست . پس تفاوت زیادی رو ایجاد نمیکنه چون در هردو زمین رو صفر درنظر گرفتیم و با توجه به ضریب 12 زیست در زیر گروه 1، تراز کل زیر گروه 1 رو بالا میکشه .
موفق باشی


 @ah.at*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


اولا خب ما داریم روی کنکور 95 صحبت میکنیم که تاثیر مثبت شده . انتخاب رشته هم براساس رتبه ی زیر گروه و رتبه ی کشوری هست و نه رتبه ی منطقه که شما داشتید صحبت میکردین . بعدش من ادعای باسوادی نکردم و فقط گفتم تو یا از روی حسادت داری اطلاعات اشتباه میدی( به قول خودت برای کم کردن رقیب) و یا از روی نداشتن سواد و اطلاعات کافی در این زمینه . منم فرض رو روی حالت دوم گذاشتم .
در ضمن این از اشکالات سایت قلمچی هست که نرم افزارش رو به روز نمیکنه . من با نرم افزار گزینه 2 بهتون نشون دادم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 تا 1600 رو میاره .
بعدش تاثیر معدل ایا درصد های رتبه 500 رو میکنه 1500 که شما برای من اون تصویر رو نقل قول کردین ؟!!!  
شما منو به سیاه نمایی و رقیب کشی متهم کردین ، منم بهتون اثبات کردم که اون درصد ها رتبه ی 1500 رو  میاره . پس خواهشا از همون اول شمشیر رو از پشت نبند و دیگران رو بدون داشتن اطلاع کافی اون طور متهم نکن .
در ضمن با اون درصد ها تراز زیرگروه 1 میشه 9660 و در زیر گروه 2 میشه 9480 و حدود رتبه در هر دو بازم 1500-1600 هست . پس تفاوت زیادی رو ایجاد نمیکنه چون در هردو زمین رو صفر درنظر گرفتیم و با توجه به ضریب 12 زیست در زیر گروه 1، تراز کل زیر گروه 1 رو بالا میکشه .
موفق باشی



داداش ببخشید یه چیزی :
انتخاب رشته بر اساس رتبه منطقه هستش ....
و دانش جوها بر اساس رتبه تو زیر گروه منطقه پذیرش میشن ...
به حز پردیس خود گردان که پذیرش بر اساس رتبه کشوری محسوب میشه و نه منطقه و زیر گروه ...*

----------


## صادق خان

> سلام من فکر میکنم اگه کسی واقعا تلاش کنه و واقعا دیگه بهونه نیاره اره 15 هزار رو میتونه بیاره ولی خوب کسایی که تو این مدت زیر 2000 یا زیر1000 میخاند....نمیدونم البته شاید بشه ها من خودم زیاد عادت به خوابیدن ندارم شاید از 24 ساعت 4 ساعت اصلا هم مشکلی ندارم الان چند ساله اینجوریم اینو گفتم اگه کسی خواست از خوابش بزنه نگه شاید مشکلی پیش میاد و بترسه به امید موفقیت همه


منم امروز 5 ساعت خابیدم هنوز ک مشکلی پیش نیومده خداروشکر
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> 
> داداش ببخشید یه چیزی :
> انتخاب رشته بر اساس رتبه منطقه هستش ....
> و دانش جوها بر اساس رتبه تو زیر گروه منطقه پذیرش میشن ...
> به حز پردیس خود گردان که پذیرش بر اساس رتبه کشوری محسوب میشه و نه منطقه و زیر گروه ...*


خب داداش شما هم میگید رتبه ی زیر گروه در منطقه . منم گفتم در اولین پست که فرض بر اساس منطقه 2 بودن ما هستش و  حالا رتبه ی زیر گروه میشه ملاک قبولی ما .
این برادر ما میاد اون درصد ها رو میزنه و میگه باهاش میشه رتبه ی 500 منطقه 2 شد .  :Yahoo (35): 
بازم مرسی از راهنماییت . :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


خب داداش شما هم میگید رتبه ی زیر گروه در منطقه . منم گفتم در اولین پست که فرض بر اساس منطقه 2 بودن ما هستش و  حالا رتبه ی زیر گروه میشه ملاک قبولی ما .
این برادر ما میاد اون درصد ها رو میزنه و میگه باهاش میشه رتبه ی 500 منطقه 2 شد . 
بازم مرسی از راهنماییت .


جناب پروفسور......کسی اینجا از انتخاب رشته نپرسیده...که من بخوام بحث زیرگروه کنم....همه به فکر رتبه تو منطقه خودشونن...رتبه هایی که تو عکسی که فرستادم بود،مال زیر گروه 1ه...زیر گروهای دیگه ش کمتره...
یه گندی زدی دیگه اینقد همش نزن.... تو برادر خودت باش....*

----------


## DR.MAM

با هم دوس باشین.دعوا نکنین.خخخخخ

----------


## saj8jad

به دلیل کل کل کردن و از سر و کول هم بالا رفتن های بعضی دوستان  :Yahoo (21):  ، تاپیک بسته  :Yahoo (21):

----------

